# Gloves for cold weather bassin?



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody have any suggestions for gloves for bassin in cold weather? I've tried the neoprene ones and my hands freakin' froze!! The best I've found so far are a pair of Winchester saddlecloth ones. But they are a little on the bulky side. What do you guys use?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wear a thin pair of the cheap gas station gloves under my neoprenes and don't have any problems at all


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the x armour gloves. They are thin enough you dont lose to much feel. I am not going to say my hands do not get cold but I will have to say these are the best I have tried to use while fishing. Just need to change when running around to help keep hands warm. I use to use jersey gloves but would have to go threw about 5 pair a day cause they get wet. Ice armour has a thin pair of gloves I will be checking out. I know the hat keeps my bald head warm all day and night. I would like to find a pair like the x armour that are waterproof also.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I picked up a pair of gloves at dicks this winter and they work well while fishing. I have 2 types a thinner pair that i got in the hunting section for 40 ish degree weather and a thicker pair i use when its real cold. I can't remember the brands. The good part is they both are water resistant and stay pretty dry unless you put your hands in the water. I can use my baitcaster with both gloves. Here is a tip that will help you out. Buy some of the 8 hour hand warmers and place them on the underside of your wrist. All the blood that runs to your fingers passes by the veins that are close to the surface on your wrists gets warmed up as it goes to your fingers. I put my gloves on then just slip the hand warmers in the elastic cuff and they stay in place. It really works.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I'll be lookin. Good fishin!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

football receiving gloves are the best and I am out all winter...I tie knots with them on


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601373&id=0065277

I personally like the glomitts, but the fingerless work for some as well. The nice thing about the glomitts is you can close them up for a short time to warm you fingers. I use them in some pretty cold conditions steelheading.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

FootJoy winter golfing gloves do the trick for me.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You know...something to think about. I used to race motocross. I officially hung up my boots at the end of 2007, and on the coldest days where we would have snow flurries in the mix and temps as low and 30 degrees.....we would use latex gloves UNDER our riding gloves. I would have hot, sweaty hands by the end of a moto or a practice session. I am assuming that the latex blocks out any of the affect that the wind would have...not allowing it the get to the surface of you skin. I am going to give this a try this spring. I have two pairs of Under Armor gloves that are very thin that are very favorable to retain manual dexterity. This combo may produce warm hands all day? Just something to try when everything else seems to fail. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I also saw one of the guys practicing for the classic the past weekend had wrist bands on with some kind of heat source (hand warmers) tucked inside of them...so he could fish without gloves. The principal makes sense....I wonder how it works?? Might have to give it a try this spring...I have plenty of hand warmers left over from deer season!!! lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Try these....the nip helps too!









In all seriousness though....wool gloves, I found to be the best....they insulate even when wet. Good luck.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have also had good luck with thin to medium size fleece gloves.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Good one shutupnfish!!

Lot of good ideas. The way this freakin weather is going, we're definitely gonna have to have something to keep hands from being numb! Probably clear into mid April. Seriously, this is one bad winter!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i work for Grainger, so i have access to hundreds of types of gloves. i use North Safety's OilGrip glove with the fingers cut off for tying knots. then i wear North's cold weather glove overtop of it when i'm casting, reeling, andhopefully removing fish. they're really dexterious...it's the perfect combo for me. here's a link to both

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=4KMZ1&op=search&Ntt=4KMZ1&N=0&sst=All

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4KMZ4?Pid=search


----------

